# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  why can't I add a hyperlink to my excel document?

## DW

The hyperlink option is greyed out.

----------


## Fredrik Wahlgren

"DW" <DW@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:40A7B51D-E09C-4A28-B2B4-E6513E3381D2@microsoft.com...
> The hyperlink option is greyed out.

Try Insert|Function...

/Fredrik

----------


## PCLIVE

Click the desired cell, then the hyperlink button should be available.
This option is greyed out if you have clicked in the formula line.  This
will also be true if you have double-clicked a cell or started typing in a
cell.  You must enter what you want in the cell and then press enter to
leave the cell.  Then click once on that cell and you should be able to
click the hyperlink button.

HTH,
Paul

"DW" <DW@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:40A7B51D-E09C-4A28-B2B4-E6513E3381D2@microsoft.com...
> The hyperlink option is greyed out.

----------


## Gord Dibben

Are any other menu options grayed out?

Could be you enabled sheet protection.

Shared workbooks also gray out the hyperlink option.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP


On Tue, 12 Apr 2005 07:04:03 -0700, "DW" <DW@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>The hyperlink option is greyed out.

----------


## DW

Thanks, but I found out it was because I had made the file "shared" for
whatever reason, this prevented me from making or editing a hyperlink.

"Good lookin' out" though...
DW
"PCLIVE" wrote:

> Click the desired cell, then the hyperlink button should be available.
> This option is greyed out if you have clicked in the formula line.  This
> will also be true if you have double-clicked a cell or started typing in a
> cell.  You must enter what you want in the cell and then press enter to
> leave the cell.  Then click once on that cell and you should be able to
> click the hyperlink button.
>
> HTH,
> Paul
>
> "DW" <DW@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
> news:40A7B51D-E09C-4A28-B2B4-E6513E3381D2@microsoft.com...
> > The hyperlink option is greyed out.
>
>
>

----------


## malfi

NOT TRUE, smugly answered wrong answers here; which could be right perhaps in other scenarios. 

I had an equal problem just now & solved it myself. 
Problem-cause: The spread-sheet was shared, which, for some effing fricking reason hindered me to set a Hyperlink. 
What a fricking piece of crap-software!!!!!

The actual cause are of course mega-annoying effing F/Soft of Bill Gates origin, who are fricking incapable to create a half-way decent spreadsheet-software, which does NOT leave a user hanging in Limbo [fricking useless help-file]!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Those effing F/soft-bastards are charging now even more for their hardly improved software. 
Yet again; another 1/2 hour of my life wasted on tripping F/soft; just because those fracking bastards can not be bothered to create at least a decent help-file for their expensive fricking software!!!!!

----------


## jake3_14

I had this problem after a recent Microsoft 365 update. In fact, most of the Insert ribbon choices were disabled on my existing spreadsheets. I tried half a dozen troubleshooting solutions, none of which worked, before calling upon my wife, who is a MS Office-certified support specialist. She solved the problem by creating on new sheet in my workbook.  Suddenly, all my menu choices were enabled in every sheet of the workbook.

WTH, Microsoft?!

----------

